# Egg



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

My 4 month old hens second egg, first layer yesterday it was a double yolk and today was the same


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's on a roll there. She's going to keep you all in breakfast for sure.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> She's on a roll there. She's going to keep you all in breakfast for sure.


I thought she might not lay today as there was nothing this morning but she has laid it this afternoon she is now dust bathing


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ANOTHER? Wow, that's impressive for a first time layer!


----------

